# Justin Bieber - Never say never



## Schulkind (22. März 2011)

Komme gerade aus dem Kino & habe mich spontan dazu entschlossen doch mal nen Thread zu eröffnen.

Bin eigentl. kein Bieber-Fan, manche Lieder sind ganz okay, trotzdem gehörte ich eher zur Gruppe der Skeptiker.
Viele denken sich wahrscheinlich: "Die wollen doch nur soviel Kapital wie möglich aus dem derzeitigem Hype raushaun" & "Ist doch sowieso nur ein Verschnitt von kreischenden Zahnspangenmädchen".
Beileibe enthält der Streifen genügend solche Szenen, aber das gehört zu Bieber einfach dazu.

Vielmehr legt der Film jedoch seinen Fokus darauf, den Werdegang Biebers einigermaßen zu skizzieren.
Er ist eben kein Retortenprodukt iwelcher geldgeilen Produzenten, sondern geradezu prädisteniert für die Bühne.
Er wurde nicht gemacht , sondern er hat maßgeblichen Anteil an seinem Erfolg durch sein Talent (nicht unbedingt stimmlich, sondern vielmehr seine Ausstrahlung, sein musikalisches Geschick & seine Fähigkeit, Menschen in den Bann zu ziehen).

Wer sich einigermaßen für den Bieber-Hype interessiert,seis als Befürworter oder als Kritiker, sollte sich den Film unbedingt ansehen, privates erfährt man zwar kaum, aber auf der menschlichen Ebene wird der einem unglaublich symphatisch.


----------



## Windows0.1 (22. März 2011)

Ich find Bieber kacke wer stimmt mir zu?


----------



## Dari (22. März 2011)

mein Zustimmung hast du, ich kann den auch nich leiden


----------



## Kaktus (22. März 2011)

Wer oder was ist Bieber?  Wer interessiert sich ernsthaft für einen kleinen Jungen der außer kaspern nichts kann? Singen? Nein? Trifft er sinnvolle Aussagen denen man mal zuhören könnte? Nein. Ist er sympathisch? Nein. Völlig uninteressant zumal ich auch weitab von der angepeilten Altersklasse bin die seine Musik ansprechen soll, denn 10 war ich von 20 Jahren


----------



## Schulkind (22. März 2011)

Das ist deine Meinung & ich respektiere sie.

Aber ich muss dir vA in einem Punkt widersprechen, wer seit kleinauf vor Menschen auftritt, sich selbst diverse Instrumente beigebracht hat, gut singen kann (Klar dass es im Stimmbruch nicht so läuft,vA auf Wetten dass bezogen) & mitterweile auch ansehnlich tanzt, ist defintiv kein Capser.

& seine Aussagen haben nichts damit zu tun, außerdem ist der Junge 16 und mitten in der Pubertät, erwartest du reflektierte Aussagen über den Lybienkonflik oder wie?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2011)

Die Musik ist grauslig, und den Film würde ich auch nicht sehen wollen. Jedem sein Geschmack


----------



## Dari (22. März 2011)

Ehhm du schreibst er tritt seit dem er klein auf ist vor Publikum auf und die Instrumente hat er sich natürlich auch selbst beigebracht ? glaubst du nich eher das jemand anderes da die strippen in der Hand hat ..


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (22. März 2011)

Garnich gewusst das Justin Bieber im PCGH Forum auch schon ein Thema ist 

aber zum Thema: Ich mag seine Musik nicht und den Film möchte ich auch nicht sehen.

jedem das seine........


----------



## Schulkind (22. März 2011)

Dari das musst du mir schon genauer erklären, denkst du der wurde von kleinauf zu dieser Karriere hinerzogen? 
Meine Eltern haben mir auch einen Sandkasten geschenkt weil mir das Spaß gemacht hat, seine Eltern haben ihm Instrumente geschenkt.

Ist selbredend dass er mittlerweile eine Riesenlogistik hinter sich hat & viele Leute durch ihn reich werden.
Aber bei ihm hat man das Gefühl, dass er einen nicht unwesentlichen Teil am Erfolg trägt & nicht dermaßen "gezüchtet" wurde, wie es bei vielen Anderen der Fall ist.
Gerade deshalb ist er mir auch symphatisch.

Wie gesagt, ich kann den Film nur empfehlen (abgesehen für Leute, welche partout nichts mit ihm anfangen können).


----------



## rabe08 (22. März 2011)

laßt den Kindern doch Ihren Spaß. Mit 12 Jahren haben wir auch ganz komische Sachen gehört.


----------



## redBull87 (22. März 2011)

Windows0.1 schrieb:


> Ich find Bieber kacke wer stimmt mir zu?



*zustimm*


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. März 2011)

Da es hier anscheinend um einen Kinofilm geht, sollten sich folgende Kommentare auch um den Kinofilm drehen. *Es gibt keinen Zwang, zu jedem Thema einen Kommentar abzugeben. Tut man dies dennoch, lässt sich das als Offtopic entsprechend der Forenregeln behandeln.*

Aber ok, es muss jeder selbst wissen, ob ihm Flames zu einem Film über eine Person, für die man sich angeblich nicht interessiert (aber sich dennoch viele Gedanken dazu macht und diese in einem Forum gerne schriftlich festhält, um seine geistige Reife und einen überlegenen Geschmack auszudrücken ) Punkte und ggf. eine Sperre wert sind.


----------



## Schulkind (22. März 2011)

Finde es echt bemerkenswert, es muss nur das Reizwort Bieber auftauchen & einschlägige Comments werden angezogen wie Gamer von High-End Grakas.

@rabe Ich habe nie behauptet, seine Musik sei der Überflieger, solltest in Zukunft mal die Vorposts lesen & nicht sinnfrei reinflamen.

Wenn man JB wegen seiner Musik nicht mag , okay.
Aber gerade weil JB im Internet einer wenn nicht der am kontroversesten diskutierte Musiker ist, kann man sich den Film durchaus ansehen & sich eine eigene Meinung bilden.

Was jedoch garnicht ging war der 3D Zusatz verbunden mit einem Kostenaufschlag, aber das lässt sich leider auf 90% der mit "3D" beworbenen Filme übertragen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2011)

Man wird im TV schon zuviel mit diesem ich nenne es mal Starrummel zugepflastert. Ich schaue mir aus diesem Grunde zb seit Ewigkeiten keine Lebenswerke usw von Künstlern jeglicher Art an, höchstens aus dem historischen Bereich.  Ich hoffe das damit meine vorherige Aussage zu dem Film etwas klarer ist. Mir wäre es egal welcher Künstler dort sein Werk verewigt hätte.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2011)

Ich find es toll für ihn, dass er das alles erreicht hat, auch wenn da NATÜRLICH zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt ein erfahrenes Management dazugekommen ist, um den youtube-hype um ihn aufrecht zu halten und weiterzuentwickeln und ihn immer perfekt dastehen zu lassen. Und der Film SOLL ja auch wirklich - rein neutral betrachtet - eine Gelungene Art von Dokumenation/Biographie sein und nicht irgendeine billige Selbstbeiweihräucherung zwecks Abkassieren von kleinen Teeni-Fans, die sich noch nicht mal rasieren müssen (damit sind nicht nur die Jungs gemeint... ). 


Trotzdem interessiert der Film mich nicht die Bohne, da ich die Musik halt nicht mag. Dabei ist mir auch egal, ob seine Karriere durch viel eigener Arbeit und dem nötigen Glück in die Gänge kam oder ob er einfach nur von Anfang an clever vermarktet wurde, denn einen Film über einen "Künstler" (egal ob Musiker, Maler, Autor, Schauspieler usw. ) schau ich mir nur an, wenn ich dessen Werke wirklich mag. zB nicht mal eine richtige Biographie über Michael Jackson würde mich nicht sonderlich interessieren, da ich zwar ein paar seiner Lieder ganz gut finde, aber das war's dann auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

Ich hab ihn am Samstag bei Wetten, dass zu erst gesehen und er macht einen guten Eindruck, also nicht so abgehoben, wie es Michael Jackson immer war. Wenn er intelligent ist, wird er seinen Weg machen und mehr ins Film/Fernsehgeschäft einsteigt, wie Miley Cyrus, oder sogar Schauspieler werden (Miley ist keine Schauspielerin ) wie Mark Wahlberg.
Der Film interessiert mich nicht (ich gucke eh keine Musikfilme, den Film über Johnny Cash war der erste und letzte, den ich gesehen habe), aber die Musik ist halt jugendlich frisch, die er macht und er vermittelt halt seiner Generation etwas, was andere dieser Generation nicht vermitteln können.


----------



## troppa (23. März 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und der Film SOLL ja auch wirklich - rein neutral betrachtet - eine Gelungene Art von Dokumenation/Biographie sein und nicht irgendeine billige Selbstbeiweihräucherung zwecks Abkassieren von kleinen Teeni-Fans, die sich noch nicht mal rasieren müssen (damit sind nicht nur die Jungs gemeint... ).



Hm, eine Biographie nach einem Album und mit 17 Jahren? Das hört sich für mich ehr nach Letzterem an. Man muss den "Kleinen" melken solang er Milch gibt.

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich von Justin Bieber überhaupt nur durch Wetten dass... erfahren habe. Auf seinen "Auftritt" hätte ich aber gut verzichten können - Stimmbruch oder nicht, das war für mich Körperverletzung!



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Film interessiert mich nicht (ich gucke eh keine Musikfilme, den Film über Johnny Cash war der erste und letzte, den ich gesehen habe), aber die Musik ist halt jugendlich frisch, die er macht und er vermittelt halt seiner Generation etwas, was andere dieser Generation nicht vermitteln können.



Hm, Walk the Line war gut, aber Johnny Cash war schon zwei Jahre vor dem Film mit 71 gestorben, und hat wohl mehr erlebt als Justin Bieber mit 17.
Interessanter Ansatz, aber mit 10 Jahren haben mir die Schlümpfe (ja, die haben auch mal gesungen und zwar auf deutsch) auch nix vermittelt.
Das kann natürlich auch an meinem mangelhaften Interlekt gelegen haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

troppa schrieb:


> Hm, Walk the Line war gut, aber Johnny Cash war schon zwei Jahre vor dem Film mit 71 gestorben, und hat wohl mehr erlebt als Justin Bieber mit 17.


 
Walk The Line war halt eine Biografie mit Musik und kein reiner Musikfilm, das ist halt der Unterschied.
Amadeus hab ich auch schon mal gesehen (den Streifen über Mozart aus den 80ern), ist auch kein Musikfilm in dem Sinne.



troppa schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz, aber mit 10 Jahren haben mir die Schlümpfe (ja, die haben auch mal gesungen und zwar auf deutsch) auch nix vermittelt.


 
Die Jugendlichen von heute sind andere als Kinder mit 10.
Die breiten ihr Leben in Facebook und Co. aus, wenn dort ein anderer Jugendlicher (und Bieber ist ja erst 17) bei den meisten sehr beliebt ist und alleine deswegen zum Hype wird, dann ist das schon eine Leistung.
Mag sein, dass das die Schlümpfe auch könnten, aber eben damals gabs das nicht und heute interessiert sich niemand mehr für die Schlümpfe (abgesehen davon, dass es eh nur ein Schlumpfen Mädchen gibt und viele Schlumpfen Jungs, aber das ist ein anderes Thema ).



troppa schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich auch an meinem mangelhaften Interlekt gelegen haben.


 
Öhm, dazu sage ich dann mal nichts... 
Aber die ersten Schlumpfen CDs habe ich auch (also nicht die mit Vadder Abraham, sondern die aus den 90ern: Tekkno ist Cool, Megaparty, usw.)


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2011)

troppa schrieb:


> Hm, eine Biographie nach einem Album und mit 17 Jahren? Das hört sich für mich ehr nach Letzterem an. Man muss den "Kleinen" melken solang er Milch gibt.


 natürlich hätte man den Film nicht gemacht, wenn man sich davon keine Einnahmen verspricht - solche Filme gibt es auch nicht, außer serbisch-französische Kunstfilme mit tschechischer Produktion, ungarischen Darstellern und Fördermitteln aus Portugal 

Aber in dem Fall gibt die Story halt genug interessantes her, weil es grad in heutiger Zeit eine besondere Karriere ist, selbst wenn die 2 Jahren schon wieder vorbei sein sollte. Man sollte es halt nicht unbedingt "Biographie" nennen, aber es ist auch nicht nötig, dass für einen Film über eine Karriere schon Jahrzehnte vergangen sein müssen. Geschichten können auch interessant sein, wenn sie einen kurzen Zeitraum umfassen. Vielleicht wäre zB ein biografie-artiger Film über die No Angels schon 1-2 Jahre nach deren erster Single auch sehr interessant gewesen, wer weiß? Klar: wenn die karriere länger ist, wird es natürlich wahrscheinlicher, dass es mehr zu erzählen gibt - logisch. Aber vlt. wäre ein Film über Johnny Cashs erste 2 Jahre ebenso interessant gewesen wie der über sein ganzes Leben, da hätte man dann halt bei weitem nicht alles über ihn erzählt, aber dafür die Dinge rund um den Beginn seiner Karriere sehr intensiv? 

Aber so oder so: mich interessiert ein Musik-Film nicht, wenn ich die Musik nicht mag. Zb Johnny Cash mag ich nicht und interessiert mich daher auch nicht als Film, allein weil ich weiß, dass ich dann diese Musik hören MUSS.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... und Fördermitteln aus Portugal



Portugal ist Pleite und muss untern Rettungsschirm. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber so oder so: mich interessiert ein Musik-Film nicht, wenn ich die Musik nicht mag. Zb Johnny Cash mag ich nicht und interessiert mich daher auch nicht als Film, allein weil ich weiß, dass ich dann diese Musik hören MUSS.


 
Ich fand den Film ganz gut, er zeigt, wie kaputt die Typen sind, die eben zu großen Erfolg haben. Drogen, Alkohol, Weiber, er hat alles durchgenommen und dann noch seine Kindheit, die auch nicht spitze war.
Sowas mag ich dann schon wieder, wenn etwas schonungslos gezeigt wird und nicht 90 Minuten lang Schokoflocken.


----------



## Schulkind (25. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Drogen, Alkohol, Weiber, er hat alles durchgenommen und dann noch seine Kindheit, die auch nicht spitze war.


 
Das gibt JB noch nicht her  , aber sein Erfolg gründet ja auch auf einem Saubermannimage, würde mich wundern wenn der letzendes nicht an Papparazzis, wilden Fans und seinem Erfolg zerbricht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2011)

Sein Erfolg bleibt aus, wenn er zu alt wird und die Facebook User, die nachwachsen, ihn nicht mehr kennen, bzw. einen anderen nehmen, ist ja immer so.


----------



## .Mac (26. März 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kspPE9E1yGM
Finde ich ganz nett , aber das war es auch schon, aber ich gönn ihm den Erfolg, die Kraft hat nicht jeder um in so kurzer Zeit mit so einer Selbstdisziplin durchzuhalten, aber den Film zieh ich mir trotzdem nicht rein.


----------



## salamandabiko (26. März 2011)

Ihr müsst mal seine Stimme im Reallife anhören und die mit der Stimme von seinen Liedern vergleichen...


----------



## Freeak (26. März 2011)

Ich mag Bieber auch nicht, alles nur gehypet bis zum getno. Schon alleine deswegen mag ich ihn nicht, aber auch das man sogut wie überall seine Gusche sieht stimmt mich nachdenklich. Was hat der was andere nicht haben? Gibt doch genügend Sänger/Bands die mehr Erreicht haben wie Bieber. Zudem noch immer gehört werden, wer kann sagen was in 3 Jahren ist, die Welt ist Wankelmütig und man steht Heute Schneller auf der "Abschussliste" als wie man Guggen kann.

Außerdem vermute ich das die verantwortlichen mit Bieber Kohle wittern, wird doch Heute auch alles vermarktet was Geld bringt egal wie "Wertlos" es in ein paar Jahren ist. Bieber in in meinen Augen ein aktuelles Phänomen was bei nichtgebrauch schnell wieder entsorgt werden kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

Natürlich musst du schnell Kohle mit ihm machen, denn der Hype kann jede Sekunde zu Ende sein.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. März 2011)

Ja bestes Beispiel -> Daniel Küblböck.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

Wer war das denn?


----------



## Pikus (26. März 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So, damit bin ich erklärter feind von justin bieber 
Slipknot ist eine der geilsten bands auf erden, und dann kommt da irgendein Pfosten daher und mix Psychosocial mit den Gute-Nacht-Song eines Jungen, der vorgibt 16 zu sein dabei aber aussieht wie 12.

Slipknot macht erstklassige Musik, das werden auch leute erkennen die kein Metal mögen. Immerhin spielen sie instrumente (noch dazu nicht gerade schlecht) und lassen sich  ihre Musik nicht in irgendeinem Studio zusammenmixen.

Hier nochmal das Original:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8JBPFfWMxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## serafen (26. März 2011)

Und ich sage: Rammstein & Bieber ... Ihr werdet noch an mich denken!


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

@Davin: Ich mag zwar kein Metal, aber du hast so was von Recht  Die haben es drauf!

Am liebsten würde ich ja dieses Kind namens Justin Bieber persönlich in die Hölle jagen 

Und wieso sollte man eine Biografie einem angeblichen 16 (?) Jährigen filmen?  Wo bleibt meine Biografie? (OK meine ist ja eh nur Bett->Schule->PC->Bett->Schule->PC->Bett )


----------



## Entelodon (28. März 2011)

hahaha!!!! bieber ist, was tokio hotel hier vor einigen jahren war; ne eintagsfliege die eigentlich nichts kann und trotzdem erfolg hat (zu dieser kategorie gehören u.a auch lady gaga, madonna, timberlake, timbaland etc.)... auch in southpark (wo auch sonst?) kommt er gar nicht gut weg... in der folge "coon and friends" glaub ich...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

Wo ist denn Madonna eine Eintagsfliege?


----------



## Schulkind (29. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Madonna eine Eintagsfliege?


 
Als Beispiel wurden allesamt Künstler genannt, welche es dauerhaft geschafft haben sich zu etablieren also das genaue Gegenteil des Behaupteten 
& da JB in SP auch sein Fett weg bekommt, muss er ja talentlos sein..


----------



## thysol (29. März 2011)

Ich finde diesen Jungen Idioten sowas von zum .. Nichtmal sympatisch ist der. In dem einem Interview wahr der voll arrogant.


----------



## Abufaso (6. April 2011)

Diese ganzen Fans die ihn verteidigen, als ob Bieber jemals was für seine Fans tun würde. 

Ausserdem wartet er noch auf den Stimmbruch.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. April 2011)

next pls


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

pff ich mag seine Musik net ........ wir können ja mal ne Umfrage machen wer Justin Bieber Fan ist oder nicht !? 
Hardstyle,Dubstep 4 Ever


----------



## -NTB- (17. April 2011)

zum glück ist justin biber so weit von dem anderen ufer, das er mich nicht sehen kann


----------



## PEG96 (19. April 2011)

Wie klingt der typ bloß nach dem stimmbruch?
Das wird lustig......
Hey Masterfreak, guck mal da ist eine neue Umfrage am Laufen....


----------



## thysol (20. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja bestes Beispiel -> Daniel Küblböck.


 
Das wahr doch der Typ von DSDS, vor ein paar Jahren. Der typ wahr so peinlich unterbelichtet.


----------



## Schulkind (20. April 2011)

Neulich einen Artikel über diesen "peinlich unterbelichteten" gelesen.
Hat sein Geld nicht verprasst, sondern in eine Solaranlage gesteckt & ist nun Millionär. Ganz schön unterbelichtet.


----------



## thysol (20. April 2011)

Schulkind schrieb:


> Neulich einen Artikel über diesen "peinlich unterbelichteten" gelesen.
> Hat sein Geld nicht verprasst, sondern in eine Solaranlage gesteckt & ist nun Millionär. Ganz schön unterbelichtet.


 
Der typ ist ins Dschungelcamp gegangen nur um nochmal in die Medien zukommen. Fuer mich hat jeder der ins Dschungelcamp ging einen Vogel. Und wo wahr denn der Artikel das der Typ sein Geld in eine Solaranlage investierte? In der Bravo oder in soner anderen Tratsch Zeitschrift?


----------



## Schulkind (20. April 2011)

Ein Paradiesvogel ja aber bestimmt keine unterbelichtete Person.
Weiß leider nicht was in der Bravo steht, habe die noch nie abonniert.

Clevere Investition: Daniel Küblböck ist Ökostrom-Millionär - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama


----------



## thysol (20. April 2011)

Schulkind schrieb:


> Ein Paradiesvogel ja aber bestimmt keine unterbelichtete Person.
> Weiß leider nicht was in der Bravo steht, habe die noch nie abonniert.
> 
> Clevere Investition: Daniel Küblböck ist Ökostrom-Millionär - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama


 
Ok, dann muss ich das zuruecknehmen, ich habe mich halt nur noch an die peinlichen Interviews mit dem von damals errinert.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. April 2011)

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass er bei RTL um mehr Aufwerksamkeit gebeten hat (brrr...)

Außerdem würde ich es nicht gerade mögen, als Millionär bekannt zu sein...


----------



## Hansherbert444 (29. April 2011)

China + Sack + Reis ...


----------

